# Need Boston Butt Injection



## bnew17

Whats a good Boston Butt injection that is fairly simple? I need one for this weekend.


----------



## alelover

Why do you want to poke holes in it. The juice will leak out. Just smoke it and spray it with some Captain Morgan and apple juice every hour.


----------



## eman

alelover said:


> Why do you want to poke holes in it. The juice will leak out. Just smoke it and spray it with some Captain Morgan and apple juice every hour.


What he said ^^^


----------



## terry colwell

Or drink the Morgans and spray it with the Apple juice


----------



## bigbob73

why would you open your pit every hour?


----------



## doug r

alelover said:


> Why do you want to poke holes in it. The juice will leak out. Just smoke it and spray it with some Captain Morgan and apple juice every hour.


I totally agree. No need for injection. Spray with CPT Morgan and apple juice and double wrap in foil when it hits 160. I did one last weekend and it turned out to be one of the juiciest pieces of meat I've ever had.


----------



## cliffcarter

bigbob73 said:


> why would you open your pit every hour?







Doug R said:


> I totally agree. No need for injection. Spray with CPT Morgan and apple juice and double wrap in foil when it hits 160. I did one last weekend and it turned out to be one of the juiciest pieces of meat I've ever had.


Depends on whether the butt you have is already injected with brine during processing. If so then no injection needed, if not I inject with apple juice, about a cup full. Some will leak out, but not enough to make a difference IMHO. Foiling can make for mushy bark, not my preference.


----------



## larrym

But a question from a noob,, wouldnt the extra flavor from a nice garlic/herb injection give it more flavor on the inside.  If it was injected prior to going into the smoker,, wouldnt the heat seal the hole ?


----------



## michael ark

Never had problem with dry meat injecting adds moister.That's why meat packers do it in the first place.If you want garlic.May i suggest garlic butter.The bark seals the holes.


----------



## Bearcarver

Just so you know, if you inject it, you will have to abide by the ground meat safety rule.

You will have to make sure the meat goes from 40˚ internal temp to 135˚ internal temp, in no more than 4 hours.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

There are a whole bunch of pork injection recipes.

Raptor has a great one.

Here is Chris Lilly's World Champion pork butt injection:

3/4 cu apple juice

1/2 cu water

1/2 cu sugar

1/4 cu salt

2 Tbl Worcestershire sauce


----------



## smokin pigskins

SmokinAl said:


> There are a whole bunch of pork injection recipes.
> 
> Raptor has a great one.
> 
> Here is Chris Lilly's World Champion pork butt injection:
> 
> 3/4 cu apple juice
> 
> 1/2 cu water
> 
> 1/2 cu sugar
> 
> 1/4 cu salt
> 
> 2 Tbl Worcestershire sauce


Quote:


Bearcarver said:


> Just so you know, if you inject it, you will have to abide by the ground meat safety rule.
> 
> You will have to make sure the meat goes from 40˚ internal temp to 135˚ internal temp, in no more than 4 hours.
> 
> Bear
> 
> This basically what I use except I go a little light on the salt and sugar and add some of my rub into it instead.  My main goal is to add flavor to the meat, not necessarily to add moisture although I've never had it turn out dry after compromising the integrity of the meat by injecting with the needle.  I never used to use an injection on my butts at all but I cooked for a group of about 30 people once and did some with an injection and some without and had everyone vote on which one they preferred in a sort of blind taste test.  The injected meat won hands down because of more "flavor" in the meat and I've been doing this way since.  Did it this way for a party with about 80 people last weekend and I don't think anyone left hungry!  Personally I would stray from adding too many different spices or flavors when cooking for a group, many like it pretty simple and I happen to agree.  Although, I will add a little Jim Beam to my injection when cooking for just the family or a small group of friends.  But, like Bear said, once you inject you have to be aware of the safety zone and follow it closely with a good thermometer.  Don't want anyone getting sick from your butts!


----------



## bruce jackson

So, if you cook at 220, there is no way that the rule will be followed then right? Takes mine longer than that from what i remember from my notes...I usually throw mine on about 11 at night for the next days feast, I am throwing 2 on tonight for a small gathering at the house tomorrow night. Already have them oiled and rubbed, ready to go on the smoker tonight. Firing it up about 10...so I don't have good notes on temp during the night...I usually start tracking every half hour when i get up in the morning...have a nice remote temp probe in the smoker, but use my therma pen when it gets close.


----------



## Bearcarver

Bruce Jackson said:


> *So, if you cook at 220, there is no way that the rule will be followed then right?* Takes mine longer than that from what i remember from my notes...I usually throw mine on about 11 at night for the next days feast, I am throwing 2 on tonight for a small gathering at the house tomorrow night. Already have them oiled and rubbed, ready to go on the smoker tonight. Firing it up about 10...so I don't have good notes on temp during the night...I usually start tracking every half hour when i get up in the morning...have a nice remote temp probe in the smoker, but use my therma pen when it gets close.


A couple ways of staying safe:

#1 (My way)----Don't inject & don't insert your temperature probe until the 3rd hour at about 220 or more. Then insert sterile probe. (intact muscle rule)

#2 If you must inject, learn your smoker, so you can get the meat through the danger zone safely. Run it at 240, 250, 260, or whatever it takes to get it from 40 It to 135 IT in no longer than 4 hours.

Bear


----------



## bryanwbraddock

So if I skip the injection step, and I don't brine it for my normal 24-48 hours (like I normally do all my white meats) . . . . . is there any reason I can't rub it down 48 hours in advance, then rub it down a second time 24 hours ahead of time? Besides possibly having too much bark (is there such a thing), are there any dangers?


----------



## chef willie

BryanWBraddock said:


> So if I skip the injection step, and I don't brine it for my normal 24-48 hours (like I normally do all my white meats) . . . . . is there any reason I can't rub it down 48 hours in advance, then rub it down a second time 24 hours ahead of time? Besides possibly having too much bark (is there such a thing), are there any dangers?


That should be fine, as long as it's in a cold reefer for the resting phase....I usually don't rub a second time 24 hours in advance but often will do another coat of rub just before going into the smoker. Like Bear, I personally don't inject (yet) and don't put the meat probe in for a long time.....Willie


----------



## marshman71

SmokinAl said:


> There are a whole bunch of pork injection recipes.
> 
> Raptor has a great one.
> 
> Here is Chris Lilly's World Champion pork butt injection:
> 
> 3/4 cu apple juice
> 
> 1/2 cu water
> 
> 1/2 cu sugar
> 
> 1/4 cu salt
> 
> 2 Tbl Worcestershire sauce


That's the one I use & it's excellent.   Chris's Rub is outta this world too.   Just a little info for those who are new to the smokin' scene.

Everyone seems to know Myron Mixon, Johnny Trigg, Tuffy Stone yada yada but I doubt many know  Chris Lilly.

Defiantly no slouch in the BBQ world ....  Chris is executive chef at Big Bob Gibson's BBQ   he's also a world champion pitmaster

Big Bob Gibson's is a legendary name one the Bar-B-Q circuit and their cooking team holds something like ten World BBQ Championships,


----------



## johnb5

Marshman71how or where can I find Chris Lilly's rub


----------



## marshman71

johnb5 said:


> Marshman71how or where can I find Chris Lilly's rub


Here ya go...

This makes enough Rub and Injection to do about 16-18 Lbs of meat.

Dry Rub

1 tablespoon granulated sugar

1/2 tablespoon dark brown sugar

2 1/4 teaspoons garlic salt

2 1/4 teaspoons kosher salt

1 1/2 teaspoons paprika

1 teaspoon chili powder

1/8 teaspoon dried oregano

1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper

1/8 teaspoon ground cumin

1/8 teaspoon black pepper

Injection

3/4 cup apple juice

1/2 cup water

1/2 cup sugar

1/4 cup kosher salt

2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce


----------



## johnb5

Thank you very much


----------



## headwound

opinions are like...

seriously i feel that the rub is sufficient in prepping the pork.  however, your mileage may vary...

/hw


----------



## moses

I have always injected my butts with my homemade BBQ sauce. It's a very thin sauce with tons of flavor. Every time I have a BBQ I end up giving away most of my extra sauce because everyone loves it.


----------



## bluemoon07

moses said:


> I have always injected my butts with my homemade BBQ sauce. It's a very thin sauce with tons of flavor. Every time I have a BBQ I end up giving away most of my extra sauce because everyone loves it.



Well, thanks for...... Braggin'?   How about sharin'!!  :)


----------



## mneeley490

I like to inject to add different flavors.  Usually inject with a combination of bbq sauce, apple sauce, and rub.

Variations are:

bbq sauce, rub, and grape jelly

pineapple juice, grenadine, and tequila

apple juice and apple cider vinegar


----------



## pilotpeter

Bear, I'm a little curious as to why you are so strict on the 4 hour rule? If one were to inject or put a probe which is clean of germs (sanitized) what's the issue if it takes 4;30 or 5 hours to break 135 or an it of 140.  There are tons of websites out there and u seem to be one of the few who is strict on that rule?  Maybe I'm confused but isn't this meat already cut (not a primal cut) when we purchase it? Who has ever gotten. Sick from injecting?  Forgive spelling mistakes this is being typed on an ipad,


----------



## Bearcarver

Pilotpeter said:


> Bear, I'm a little curious as to why you are so strict on the 4 hour rule? If one were to inject or put a probe which is clean of germs (sanitized) what's the issue if it takes 4;30 or 5 hours to break 135 or an it of 140. There are tons of websites out there and u seem to be one of the few who is strict on that rule? Maybe I'm confused but isn't this meat already cut (not a primal cut) when we purchase it? Who has ever gotten. Sick from injecting? Forgive spelling mistakes this is being typed on an ipad,


Maybe I'm strict, because I've had it driven into my head in the 4 years I've been on this & other meat smoking forums.

If you inject or insert a probe which is sterilized, there are still Nasties on the outside of raw meat, and you could be pushing them into the meat.

Yes the meat has been cut before we buy it, and you can cut it in half or in quarters, or whatever, all you are doing is creating more "outsides", but it should not have been punctured before you bought it, and you shouldn't do it either, unless you have been cooking it for 2 or 3 hours (to kill the Nasties on the surface), and you have sterilized your probe, unless you get it from 40* to 140* in no longer than 4 hours.

I never can understand what the problem is. A big hunk of meat will not get done in less than 3 hours, so what is wrong with probing it at 3 hours? And if you must inject, what is wrong with getting it from 40* to 140* in 4 hours, just like you have to do with ground meat?

Hope this answers your questions.

Bear


----------



## pilotpeter

I'm a novice certainly to this hobby/way of life,  how long would you guess it takes the 'typical' or average sized butt to read 140. I smoke at 225 or 230.


----------



## Bearcarver

Pilotpeter said:


> I'm a novice certainly to this hobby/way of life, how long would you guess it takes the 'typical' or average sized butt to read 140. I smoke at 225 or 230.


About 4 to 5 1/2 hours.

Below is a piece taken from my "Pulled Pork Butt" Step by Step.

It should answer any of your questions.

If you want to see the rest, click on "Pulled Pork Butt" in my Signature below.

Bear

=================================================================================================

*Day #1 (Prepping)*
Take one 7 pound Boston Butt, and rinse, pat dry, score the fat cap, apply yellow mustard, and cover with a good rub.
Then cover with plastic wrap, and put in fridge. I like to put it in overnight so the meat can absorb the flavor of the rub.


*Day #2 (Smoking Day)*
6:30AM------------Preheat Smoker to 220˚.
6:45AM------------Put more rub on Butt (optional), and place it on 2nd shelf grill, and foil pan on 3rd shelf grill.
7:00AM------------Fill my AMNPS with Hickory pellets, and light one end.
11:00AM-----------Insert Sterile Meat probe in center of Butt---Internal Temp measures---124˚. Bump heat up to 240˚.
*Note: This is why I never probe uncured whole meat until it's been in the smoker for a few hours, unless I'm positive it will get to 135˚ in time. This one's been in over 4 hours at 220˚ smoker temp, and still in the Danger Zone (under 135˚).*

Resume------
12:00Noon--------137˚ Internal Temp. *Meat has been in smoker for 5 hours and 15 minutes, and just got out of Danger zone (41˚ to 135˚ in 4 hours).
Since I did not break the seal by probing the Butt, or injecting the Butt, it was OK to go longer than 4 hours in the Danger Zone.

If I know for sure how long it will take to get my meat from 41˚ to 135˚, by using the temperature I'm setting it for, it would be safe to probe or inject the meat.
However, I usually play around with trying different temps. This time I started it at only 220˚, to try to get more smoke time, but since I didn't probe or inject, it didn't hurt anything to be in the Danger Zone for more than 4 hours.*

12:00Noon--------Bump heat up to 240˚.
3:00PM------------165˚ Internal Temp. Put Butt in foil pan, add 6 ounces of Apple Juice, and cover & seal with Double Foil.
3:00PM------------Also bump heat up to 260˚, and remove AMNPS (1/2 row was left unburned---Separate & save unburned pellets).
5:30PM------------Internal Temp is 203˚------Cut heat back to 100˚, instead of putting in cooler.
6:00PM------------Pull at 208˚ Internal Temp. (Coasted 5˚)
6:00PM------------Uncover just long enough to bust off a big enough hunk to pull for our Supper, and cover back up again.

Eat Supper while the rest of the Butt sits covered in foil.
Pull the rest of the Butt after Supper.

Soooooooo Tender & Tasty !!!!
"Pulled Pork Butt" Step by Step. You can see the whole thing by clicking on "Pulled Pork Butt" in my Signature below.


----------



## bruce jackson

Since my post a while back, I have cooked a lot of pork butts and ribs on the weekends.  I too have done 2 butts for parties and injected one and not the other, same results as above, the vote was unanimous in favor of butt that was injected, same rub, same time on the smoker, same internal temp, I went with injection of 4 to 1 apple juice to which distilled vinegar, sugar and salt to taste and a good dash of Worcestershire  I found on the internet, it turned out awesome. I used the rub from amazingribs website, memphis dust, and some John Henry's sugar maple rub, beautiful flavor combination.

I saw a Diners Drive ins and Dives show the other day about Martin's BBQ in Nashville, TN. That guy had a great rub, showed him making it, but no measurements and couldn't find it on line. Would love to try that, had cinnamon in it as well as the usual, brown sugar, garlic powder, paprika, onion powder, cumin, I think Lemon pepper and something else I have it on DVR will go back and see if i can recreate that and play with mix and get something out of it, if so will post it after a good taste test. If anyone found that recipe, please post and save me the R & D time LOL...


----------



## millerk0486

If you wanna use a simple injection and incorporate your rub, just mix up some apple cider and some of your rub together. Let it sit for a couple of hours to get all the flavors working, then strain the rub particles from the mix and inject. OR just inject the cider. If you are going to inject, its best you inject the day of or right before you throw it on the smoker. If you put it in the fridge over night, the muscle fibers constrict and cause more of the injection to come out of the meat.


----------



## nato316ca

I have a question, but I think I know the answer. I hate to say this, but it is cold in Canada, and I am only researching plans on a smoker right now.  I am doing a roast in the oven Friday. (I plan on smoking my bacons and hams from my home grown hogs) I have never injected before, so this is the question, When do I inject the meat? I work with a guy who has never injected and we were discussing it. He figures I should inject 24hrs in advance. I first thought a few hours before, but after reading about the dangers of injecting when using a smoker, I am assuming I should inject directly before. I understand I won't have a problem getting through that danger zone, I just want to do it the best way possible.

Also, I was going to use the Chris Lilly recipe's, and since I am not smoking it, I was wondering if I should add some liquid smoke to it? I am sure you're all cringing right now. I feel that I am about to commit to two serious no-no's.

I know this forum is for smoking meat, but you guys and gals seem to know a lot about making a delicious meal, so I figured you  folks would be the best to ask.

I do appreciate any and all feedback.

Thanks!

- Nato


----------



## Bearcarver

nato316ca said:


> I have a question, but I think I know the answer. I hate to say this, but it is cold in Canada, and I am only researching plans on a smoker right now.  I am doing a roast in the oven Friday. (I plan on smoking my bacons and hams from my home grown hogs) I have never injected before, so this is the question, When do I inject the meat? I work with a guy who has never injected and we were discussing it. He figures I should inject 24hrs in advance. I first thought a few hours before, but after reading about the dangers of injecting when using a smoker, I am assuming I should inject directly before. I understand I won't have a problem getting through that danger zone, I just want to do it the best way possible.
> 
> Also, I was going to use the Chris Lilly recipe's, and since I am not smoking it, I was wondering if I should add some liquid smoke to it? I am sure you're all cringing right now. I feel that I am about to commit to two serious no-no's.
> 
> I know this forum is for smoking meat, but you guys and gals seem to know a lot about making a delicious meal, so I figured you  folks would be the best to ask.
> 
> I do appreciate any and all feedback.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> - Nato


I never inject, but those who do, inject between a few hours before up to the day before, with below 40* liquid, and put it in the fridge until smoking time, or they inject just before smoking. Either way you do it, you will have to get the internal temp from 40* to 140* in no longer than 4 hours, because you broke the seal by injecting, just like you would if you stuck it with a temp probe before starting or in the first hour or two.

Bear


----------



## millerk0486

You can inject the night before or immediately before cooking. My experience is that the juices always find their way out of the meat after it sits in the fridge overnight. I have done it both ways and prefer to inject immediately before. As long as you use sterile equipment for the injection, you should be OK.

As far as the liquid smoke goes... It is never as good as the real thing and a little bit can go a long way. I use it in some of my sauces, but that is about it.


----------



## nato316ca

LOL Bear. I know you don't inject. I am new, but I have read some of your posts. However, I appreciate you answering my question regardless of how you feel about injecting.

Miller, thanks to you as well for responding to my question. I have only used liquid smoke in jerky and pepperoni, so I wasn't sure if I should try it or not.

I made Chris Lilly's rub last night and put it on the roast, and does it ever smell awesome. I wasn't sure how long in advance to inject, so I decided to take the day off so I could do it myself instead of my wife. I got the injector at Christmas and am kind of excited about using it. Normally we don't even eat roasts, but I figure this will spruce it up a lot.

I will post later and tell you guys how it tastes.

-Nato


----------



## Bearcarver

nato316ca said:


> LOL Bear. I know you don't inject. I am new, but I have read some of your posts. However, I appreciate you answering my question regardless of how you feel about injecting.
> 
> Miller, thanks to you as well for responding to my question. I have only used liquid smoke in jerky and pepperoni, so I wasn't sure if I should try it or not.
> 
> I made Chris Lilly's rub last night and put it on the roast, and does it ever smell awesome. I wasn't sure how long in advance to inject, so I decided to take the day off so I could do it myself instead of my wife. I got the injector at Christmas and am kind of excited about using it. Normally we don't even eat roasts, but I figure this will spruce it up a lot.
> 
> I will post later and tell you guys how it tastes.
> 
> -Nato


LOL---Yeah I know---I try to be clear that I never say there's anything wrong with injecting, but just be careful to get through the danger zone in time. if you inject or temp probe early.

I don't inject, because I like to play around with temps, and sometimes I take a longer time at lower temps.

Bear


----------



## mtm29575

I'm a true newbie to smoking, so you can take my opinion for what it's worth. But when I did my butts at Christmas, I used the Chris Lilly rub, and his injection recipes. I injected just before putting in the smoker. I smoked it a little hotter than I wanted to, in order to satisfy my time constraints, at about 250-260. But it came out great, and my guests said that it was one of the best they had eaten...and I don't think they were just being nice, as my wife said the same, and she has no problems telling me when I'm wrong....lol......Anyway, my point is, the Chris Lilly methods worked fantastic for me.


----------



## Bearcarver

mtm29575 said:


> I'm a true newbie to smoking, so you can take my opinion for what it's worth. But when I did my butts at Christmas, I used the Chris Lilly rub, and his injection recipes. I injected just before putting in the smoker. I smoked it a little hotter than I wanted to, in order to satisfy my time constraints, at about 250-260. But it came out great, and my guests said that it was one of the best they had eaten...and I don't think they were just being nice, as my wife said the same, and she has no problems telling me when I'm wrong....lol......Anyway, my point is, the Chris Lilly methods worked fantastic for me.


Sounds Great, mtm!!!

Everybody loved it---That's what matters!!

Bear


----------



## rdgeorge2013

I LIKE TO INJECT WITH ROOTBEER  RUB WITH STEAK SAUSE A-1 THEN DRYRUB JUST CALL ME CRAZY BUT EVERYBODY LOVES MY BUTT AND I ONLY INJECT FROM ONE SIDE GOING DEEP INTO THE MEAT SMOKE WITH PEACAN WOOD ITS FREE IN AL. IF YOU USE  DISPOSABLE TIN FOIL PAN  THE BUTT IS ALWAYS MOIST I COVER WITH A LITTLE TIN FOIL ON IT LIGHTLY JUST TO KEEP THE ASH  FROM GETTING ON THE MEAT


----------



## scorpion

Doug R said:


> I totally agree. No need for injection. Spray with CPT Morgan and apple juice and double wrap in foil when it hits 160. I did one last weekend and it turned out to be one of the juiciest pieces of meat I've ever had.



+one I do the same thingThumbs Up


----------



## brooksy

No need for injecting or spritzing! Rub it down throw it in the smoker and let it go till its done!!


----------



## downrange

MarshMan71 said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> This makes enough Rub and Injection to do about 16-18 Lbs of meat.
> 
> Dry Rub
> 
> 1 tablespoon granulated sugar
> 
> 1/2 tablespoon dark brown sugar
> 
> 2 1/4 teaspoons garlic salt
> 
> 2 1/4 teaspoons kosher salt
> 
> 1 1/2 teaspoons paprika
> 
> 1 teaspoon chili powder
> 
> 1/8 teaspoon dried oregano
> 
> 1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper
> 
> 1/8 teaspoon ground cumin
> 
> 1/8 teaspoon black pepper
> 
> Injection
> 
> 3/4 cup apple juice
> 
> 1/2 cup water
> 
> 1/2 cup sugar
> 
> 1/4 cup kosher salt
> 
> 2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce


So I just made Chris Lily's rub based on this recipe and it only yielded a small amount, probably just enough to barely coat one rack of ribs.  I'm going to make some more later but I will use 5x the amount listed in this recipe.  Why?  Because its darn good lol!













0318151638.jpg



__ downrange
__ Mar 18, 2015






That is a regular napkin for scale btw.


----------



## muddoctor68

Does this marinade need to be cooked down    Or just blend and inject


----------



## smoothbassman

Ok, I had to jump on here after reading this post about getting to 135 degrees in 4 hours. 

That's new to me. I thought if you were going past 165 degrees you were good as all bacteria is killed at that temp especially if your going to be above 165 for over an hour. If your pulling your meat off the grill below that temp then you have to be concerned about bacterial growth. 

Correct me if that's wrong so I'm aware so I can adjust my approach. 

I have injected and probed butts for years with no issues of anyone getting sick. I wrap in foil at 160 and don't pull it off the grill again until 185.


----------



## nitro195601

Bassman, I'm with you on this! I have done it this way for years myself and always leave on the smoker till about 190 to 200 deg. then pull off and let set for about 30 mins and have never gotten sick nor has anyone else eating it. It was to my thinking also if you cook to that high of a temp all bacteria is dead. Maybe I've just been lucky, but if this if I am wrong in doing it this way I would love to know so I can make some changes!


----------



## favors

that,s some nice info.


----------



## amblt

Our local county health unit teaches a 2 hour safety window in their food safety course.  If 4 hours is safe, that certainly puts my mind at ease about lower temperature cooking for extended periods.


----------



## solo1

thanks for all the info!


----------



## tdavis8867

Just so you know, if you inject it, you will have to abide by the ground meat safety rule.
You will have to make sure the meat goes from 40˚ internal temp to 135˚ internal temp, in no more than 4 hours.

This made me laugh. I'm new to this forum. I actually signed up to comment. Not something I ever do. This is my first post and I know this is an old thread. BUT....... Ground meat safety rule???? I've been in the restaurant business for 30 years. I actually own two restaurants now and I've never heard of such a thing. 40-135 in 4 hours?? Where did this come from? The USDA food safety danger zone is 40-140. So at 135 you're still in the danger zone. I also believe this "rule" has been confused with cooling and reheating guidelines, which do state food should not remain in this danger zone of 40-140 during COOLING and REHEATING for extended times. And I believe this time varies by state from 2-4 hours. I think reheating is from 40 up to 165 in two hours and maintained at 140. However, GROUND BEEF, as in hamburger, must be cooked to an internal temperature of 155 to kill the E.coli bacteria, which is the main reason for ground meat concerns to begin with.
Therefore, it is recommended by the USDA that ground beef be cooked to 160 degrees. As a matter of fact, all ground meat should be cooked to 160 and ground poultry to 165 according to USDA food safety standards. There are no time restrictions placed on that. I'm not sure injecting a piece of meat equates to grinding it up. If it did ALL injected meat would have that safety regulation stamped on the label. Meaning any hunk of meat injected by the processing plant would have to go from 40-135 in four hours. ANY INJECTED MEAT!!! Butts, ribs, roast beef etc. Not just what you inject yourself. And that definitely isn't the case that I've ever seen.. If sticking an injector needle or temperature probe in a raw piece of meat is equivalent to grinding it up then would using a tenderizing cleaver or Jaccard be the same? It sticking a temperature probe in is equivalent to grinding then trimming fat or slicing any piece of meat with a knife would be the same as grinding it up. So if this rule is true then ALL meat must adhere to the rule. No more medium rare steaks boys!!. Sounds a bit extreme to me there guys. I'm pretty sure this isn't a correct interpretation of any guidelines or regulations. Sorry if I offend anyone. Sounds like food safety gone overboard. Not that that's a bad thing. Just not accurate. My two cents. So inject away and cook low and slow. Don't inject and spray with apple juice and rum. Spray the apple juice and drink the rum. Don't open the pit at all and let it do its thing. Wrap it in foil. Don't wrap it in foil. Do it your way. Whatever works for you. My way might not be your way and neither might be the best way. Who cares!!! Just have a damn good time making BBQ and enjoy life.


----------



## dscofever

I wanted to know if anyone has a good injection that doesn't have apple juice or apple cider vinegar in it?  My daughter is allergic to apples, so I have to go with something else.  

I'm not too fond of root beer, I saw the comment on here about root beer.  Does it taste like root beer at all?  And I've tried garlic butter, but I'd like to try something else.  Thanks.


----------



## phatbac

dscofever said:


> I wanted to know if anyone has a good injection that doesn't have apple juice or apple cider vinegar in it?  My daughter is allergic to apples, so I have to go with something else.
> 
> I'm not too fond of root beer, I saw the comment on here about root beer.  Does it taste like root beer at all?  And I've tried garlic butter, but I'd like to try something else.  Thanks.


I never inject pork butts as a matter of fact i am usually trimming fat cap off them. Boston butt has a lot of fat that will render to juicy meat. but if you really need a good apple free injection, an injection i use for pork tenderloin is Creole Butter. They make all kinds of flavors of it so get the one you like. it should be in your sauce isle in the grocery store or Walmart and it comes with a syringe for meat injection. Here in NC its about $3.50 a bottle.













creolebutter.jpeg



__ phatbac
__ Dec 15, 2016






Hope this helps,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## onebareleven

I use a mixture of soy sauce, pineapple juice, and oyster sauce. I make it to taste, and inject it two days before the cook. I put a dry rub on 24 hours before cook time. Sometimes John Henry's Bubba's Rub or something I've brewed up off the cuff.

As far as the injection debate goes most pork nowadays is pumped at the slaughter house. Under the guise of making a juicier end product, but I really think they just like charging us $1.99 a pound for water. Now I'm sure someone will call me out on this, but I fail to see the difference between me stuffing my needle in that chunk of pork, and the "factory" doing it? So if your going to tell folks they have to cook their injected meat by a certain procedure to keep it safe for consumption those rules should technically be followed when cooking all pork that's been injected in any manner.


----------

